# uhhh im worried



## MantisDude15 (Dec 7, 2006)

i looked in my mantis' cage today, and one of his legs is missing :shock: looks like torn right out of the "socket?". im worried about my mantis... why did he do it? and will he be ok?


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 7, 2006)

If it is young enough it will grow back. What age is it?


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 7, 2006)

he ate it, my mantis did that and killed itself try feeding it a lot


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2006)

Unlikely the mantis ate its own leg all the way down. Is it possible it got caught in the screen lid or something? That happened to one of mine once. If it's still fairly young it should grow back fully. If not it might end up with a leg half the size of the others.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 7, 2006)

its L4 or L5

i dont think it ate it, i fed it a big spider a few days ago, and its abdoman is still pretty swallen... the screen is just soft mesh. i found a peice of it on the paper towel... idk, i hope hes ok


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2006)

He may not be able to regrow the leg. It wil be close. He should at least get most of it regrown.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 7, 2006)

but will be be fine? it wont affect his life that much willl it?


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2006)

> but will be be fine? it wont affect his life that much willl it?


No it shouldn't. As long as he is acting fine otherwise. Which leg is it.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 7, 2006)

back left


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2006)

Should be fine.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 7, 2006)

k cool thx


----------



## AFK (Dec 7, 2006)

does your mantis have roommates, e.g. crickets, at the moment?


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 8, 2006)

nope, i just hand feed him a cricket daily...


----------

